# How soon to have another Go?



## kuki36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi girls , we just had another BFN . That was our second IVF . I was just wondering how long should we wait before we have another try. After the first one failed in feb , we changed clinics for various reason and the new clinic 1st available appointment was in Sep[ was a long wait].

cheers
kuki xx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Kuki
I remember you from the feb thread.  Sorry to hear about your BNF.    If i were u I would live do next treatment after 3 or 4 months.  In that time i would see i you can use dhea as like me u had lovely good follies on the feb cycle but imature eggs.  U seriously nee to speak to ur consultant before self prescribing. I would also use aptimist pollen or royal jelly to nourish those eggs an perhaps go for acupunture, reflexology etc. I wouldd also have greens like spirulina,wheatgrass and chlorella.  Which vits did u take on both cycles?
Also on u 2n protocol  was it centrotide or the other?


----------



## kuki36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Betty
Thanks for your reply. On both cycles i only took multivitamin[ pregnacare] ate healthy and exercised! I guess that has proved to be not enough. I was abit hesitant on using other supplements since wasn't sure if they would affect the treatment[ miss informed]. NOW...i can tell you i am going to do it differently. Apart from taking pregnacare, i am also taking Vitex[ Agnus castus], Dong Quai and Royal jelly. will get spirulina as soon as from my local whole food shop .I hope i am not over doing it? what do you think?
I was in a state of shock when i only produced 2 eggs on our last cycle. Second cycle i was on long protocol synarel>gonal-f>ovitrelle. 
P.s i am going to organize some acupuncture therapy sessions soon as even though am a whip when it comes to needles! thanks for the tips..every little helps  .

kuki xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kuki36 said:


> Hi Betty
> Thanks for your reply. On both cycles i only took multivitamin[ pregnacare] ate healthy and exercised! I guess that has proved to be not enough. I was abit hesitant on using other supplements since wasn't sure if they would affect the treatment[ miss informed]. NOW...i can tell you i am going to do it differently. Apart from taking pregnacare, i am also taking Vitex[ Agnus castus], Dong Quai and Royal jelly. will get spirulina as soon as from my local whole food shop .I hope i am not over doing it? what do you think?
> I was in a state of shock when i only produced 2 eggs on our last cycle. Second cycle i was on long protocol synarel>gonal-f>ovitrelle.
> P.s i am going to organize some acupuncture therapy sessions soon as even though am a whip when it comes to needles! thanks for the tips..every little helps  .
> kuki xx


Hi there

 for another BFN 

Most clinics say that you need to wait at least 3 natural cycles before starting treatment again. This is not only to allow you time to recover emotionally as IVF's pretty stressful but also to allow your body to heal following the "trauma" of all the drugs and procedures.

As for taking supplements, the majority of clinics will strongly advise against you taking any form of herbal remedy leading up to and during IVF as they can interfere and react with the fertility drugs and upset your hormonal balance. I would definitely not be taking Agnus Castus and Dong Quai as they are both very potent herbs.

There are some supplements which may be beneficial but they are not herbs. A few years ago I put together some hints and tips for during treatment and 2ww. The info is now included in a pinned post on ICSI board so maybe you'll find some of it helpful...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

I've had 5 fresh cycles (plus 2 FETs) and despite my age (37 at first IVF and almost 41 with most recent in December last year), I've always managed to produce lots of follicles, mature eggs and top grade embryos....although sometimes I've responded too well (at risk of OHSS twice) and it is definitely quality over quantity.

Whilst you don't want to over-do it, it's fine to take some additional supplements, just not herbs ! I've taken spirulina, wheatgrass, chlorella...all full of minerals and protein, plus coenzyme q10, vitamin B (6 and 12), selenium, zinc, vitamin e, "Apimist" (honey with royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis) plus a few other things thrown in the mix and that's on top of a good prenatal care supplement....and I've had regular acupuncture through 4 of the 7 cycles, adhoc reflexology and cranial osteopathy...you name it I've probably tried it !

Anyway, hopefully some of the info in the link above will use useful to you but personally I would stop with the Agnus Castus and Dong Quai as really not advisable leading up to and during treatment.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kuki  Im sure u will get there hun.  Keep persevering and change things etc. You will be ok with the greens, chorella, spirulina and wheatgrass.  Im a bit hesitant on the agnus as im nearer my cycle, but u may still have a longer time before u cycle.  Make sure g.p does an FSH,LH  now and another say 6 weeks later to see what havoc or good ur levels are etc  You'll be ine hun! Goo luck with acupunture too xx


----------



## kuki36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Natasha,

WOW dear oh dear...thanks very much for your wonderful advice . The link has everything and more of all i wanted to know. Theres lots of information out there and its even tougher trying to get it all from different sources then make some sense. Its easy to get caught in the mix....BUT hey thats where you come in . Thanks for simplifying what we should be doing and hope lots of girls have/will benefit from this thread.

I see you been on a long journey and i wish you a happy ending , we just cant give up  . you are and all the girls are up there in my prayers till the end.

I am ditching Vitex& Dong quai and will concentrate more on getting the right nutrients/vitamins from right stuff. Should i leave acupuncture till weeks before the initial Tx ? and is wheatgrass available in capsules/tablets?

take care xxx


----------



## kuki36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi betty, thanks for your kind words. Well ,my Gp is one of a kind. I mentioned acupuncture to him and he said to me it has not scientifically been proven to enhance fertilitity!!  I have private health care ,so i did a stand off with him and finally he approved it. Its in place and just waiting to set a date. I cant thank you enough for shedding some light and i wish you all the best too and you are in my special prayers with all the other girls who have embarked on this journey.

All the best 
kuki xxx


----------

